# Help me with fixing my MB Quart PAB5400 amp



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright guys, the amp was acting funny. It would stop playing music when the car was running. Everything would remain on, but no sound. Anyhow, I tore the amp out of the car tonight, and found the burnt resistor below, along with one chip. If anyone can help me figure out the resistance value, and chip or link me to replacements, that would be awesome. Im not new to soldering, and am plenty capable of fixing it myself. Just need some guidance and help.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright, i think I figured it out. Resistor looks to be a 74 ohm 5% tolerance resistor, and the chip is a 50N06 - 60v mosfet chip.

Now, i can get the resistor at the local radio shack, but does anyone by chance have one of the mosfet chips laying around? I cant seem to find them here stateside anywhere, and all of the ones coming from over seas while dirt cheap, wont be here until mid april.

Or, if someone knows of something comparable that Im just not looking correctly for?


----------

